# Alutech Kettenspanner aus den Neunzigern?



## m2000 (5. Juni 2013)

Saludos Gemeinde, kennt jemand dieses Teil? Ich werde da nicht ganz schlau draus. Wie wird Der denn bitte montiert?
Hat ein Kumpel beim ausmisten gefunden.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2013)

Interessant ist die Bielefelder Rufnummer. Damals gehörte Alutech noch Andreas Zimmermann. WIrd also durchaus vor 2001 gefertigt sein.

Aufgrund der Länge der Schrauben kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das Teil einfach von beiden Seiten an die Kettenstrebe geklemmt wird. In den Neunzigern waren Kettenstreben sicher noch keine oder eher selten Hydroforming-Teile sondern eher Vierkantrohr (im Gravity-Bereich). Bei einem alten Alutech-Rahmen hätte es sicher gut gepasst. Ist wohl auch eher eine Kettenführung, als ein Spanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (6. Juni 2013)

So hier mal ein update, am Arbeitsständer funktioniert das Ding schon mal 






 @hasardeur, Bielefeld? Das gibt's doch garnicht


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2013)

Cool, quasi eine Ur-Bionicon C-Guide....haben die also auch nur abgekupfert


----------



## m2000 (6. Juni 2013)

So, nach ersten Tests ganz nett. Kette wesentlich ruhiger, aber ein bisschen gerassel gibt es immer noch. Ich geh Morgen mal Schrumpfschlauch suchen


----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2013)

sind nicht die Einzigsten gewesen...


----------



## Piefke (7. Juni 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Cool, quasi eine Ur-Bionicon C-Guide....haben die also auch nur abgekupfert


Abgekupfert und wesentlich schlechter umgesetzt

Ich finde es nach wie vor echt schade, das Alutech an der Fanes die Idee mit der Kefü, die an die Hinterbauschwinge geschraubt wird, aufgegeben hat. Die erste Fanes hatte da ja noch zwei Gindebohrungen, an denen meine Eigenbau-Kefü aus einem Aluwinkel und einer Rolle seit 2 Jahren hervorragend ihren Dienst tut.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2013)

so is es!

benötigt auch kein Weltraumplastik


----------



## Ganiscol (7. Juni 2013)

Der Gartenschlauch tuts auch.


----------



## vorwaerts (8. Juni 2013)

Sind die früher nicht alle so gewesen?

Habe auch noch so einen Spanner ("Chain Brain") hier liegen (wer die haben möchte, kann sich melden).




Hat zwar den Vorteil, dass man die Kette werkzeuglos aushängen kann - aber damals und heute waren/sind das Kettenspanner und keine Kettenführungen.


----------

